
Proposal for a Flag of Mars - kaino128
http://www.flagofmars.com
======
krono
The way things are currently going, I highly doubt there'll be very many flags
on Mars. Corporate logos are another story though.

------
blue1
Flags are generally designed to stand out against the background, so I am not
convinced that using red on the martian flag is such a good idea. Which is
also why there are few green flags in Europe, and also why the white flag of
House Stark does not make any sense :-)

~~~
otp124
The majority of the flag is white though, and only a small portion is red. So
I wouldn't consider this much of an issue. My understanding is that sandstorms
are likely to reduce visibility at great distances anyways.

------
roesel
It looks very similar to the "logo" of Princeton University [1].

[1]
[https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-eJ6mEvslTq8/AAAAAAAAAAI/A...](https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-eJ6mEvslTq8/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAJDg/bRLwo2LAdew/photo.jpg)

------
BerislavLopac
Although the idea of colonising Mars is something really exciting, I doubt we
will be able to pull it off any time soon. There are many much more hospitable
places that we haven't yet "colonised", despite a long history of human
presence -- compared to Mars surface, Antarctica and Greenland interior are
practically a paradise.

------
unfamiliar
> It represents more. The new flag represents multiple aspects of Mars itself
> and of humanity’s relationship with Mars.

Did they miss out the part where they explained what it actually represents?

------
5zBFyURxgY
Did the authors of this website ever heard of the male sign (&#9794;) which is
already for millennia the symbol for Mars? Or is this supposed to be an
upgrade?

~~~
kihadi
The upward pointing "blade" is also a male symbol (neo-pagan)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pagan_symbol_male_phallus...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pagan_symbol_male_phallus.svg)

but honestly i like neither. Mars isn't a bathroom or a boys only club, and it
shouldn't have male symbols on its flag. Roman gods be damned.

